# What do you and your V get up to?



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Does anyone have any stories they want to share with me for the UK Hungarian Vizsla Society Newsletter?

Have you been on holiday with your V? 
Does your V do something really special to help people?
Please send me pictures too ;D


Redbirddog - I will be coming your way soon! 

thanks

Emily & Olive


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Olive - nothing special about PIKE - just your normal - PAIN in the AZZ V - LOL


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Does anyone have any stories they want to share with me for the UK Hungarian Vizsla Society Newsletter?



> Have you been on holiday with your V?
> Does your V do something really special to help people?
> Please send me pictures too ;D
> 
> ...


Emily,
You come see Bailey, Chloe and me. We'll show you West Coast hospitality.


----------

